# Catoosa Rut



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 21, 2015)

When do yall notice rut activity here in Ringgold?


----------



## tkyklr1 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a piece of property I hunt in Catoosa Co. and it's usually around the 14th thru 21st of November. I killed a 5 1/2 yr old 8pt last year that was in full rut on the 16th.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not many Catoosa hunters,  huh?  Just wondering what's going on with others.  I plan to get out this weekend.  Wish it would cool off a little more though


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not seeing much action just yet.  Still seeing a lot of young bucks.


----------

